# Kobalt Tools from Lowes



## FX Jenkins (Apr 15, 2008)

Recently did a break job on my Tahoe and had to use a sledge hammer to break loose the caliper bolts....the *Kobalt* socket never slipped a mm....I bought the socket set because it said they were made in the USA and am very pleased with it...went back and started expanding my collection and ended up getting a Kobalt "kit" that had china printed on the tools  ...Apparently they offer two lines, upper end Heavy Duty  and the cheap stuff  ...


----------



## stasher1 (Apr 16, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Recently did a break job on my Tahoe and had to use a sledge hammer to break loose the caliper bolts....the *Kobalt* socket never slipped a mm....I bought the socket set because it said they were made in the USA and am very pleased with it...went back and started expanding my collection and ended up getting a Kobalt "kit" that had china printed on the tools  ...Apparently they offer two lines, upper end Heavy Duty  and the cheap stuff  ...




I think the only Kobalt tools that are American made are the sockets/ratchets that Danaher makes for them and some of their screwdrivers. Most of their screwdrivers are made by Great Neck (AKA Break Neck), but some are American made and look just like Kleins. They label them as "contractor grade" or something like that. They're grey with blue rubber overgrips. Not all of the stores carry them, though. 

Don't even bother looking at their pliers. I've never seen a set that was American made.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 17, 2008)

stasher1 said:


> Don't even bother looking at their pliers. I've never seen a set that was American made.



yea thats what I found after the I spent the money...

got a nice one handed Kobalt 25" tape measure though...thats been worth it...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 17, 2008)

I've started buying more and more from Lowes. The employees actually are happy to see you walk into their store and they want to help you. They even stock their shelves.  Kinda like Home Depot was 11-15 years ago.


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 19, 2008)

Kobalt wrenches have the same style stamping as Snap-on wrenches, i suspect they are coming from same factory


----------



## W4DSB (Apr 19, 2008)

Kobalt wrenches are mfg by JH Williams and snap on does own Williams


----------

